# 8.5 HP 26" Craftsman Snowblower only moves when both traction and auger levers engage



## Harry G. (Mar 8, 2015)

*8.5 HP 26" Craftsman Snowblower only moves when both traction and auger levers engage*

My Sears Craftsman Model 536.886190 unit only moves when both drive and auger levers are engaged . It should be able to move by only using the drive,(traction), lever mounted on the left side as you stand behind the machine . 

I have replaced and adjusted belts,cables, and the friction wheel as necessary . All the speed positions fwd. and reverse function properly as long as the auger lever is engaged with the drive lever . 

I had the machine in a couple of years ago to fix a shear bolt in the auger drive differential , so I was told. I'm not sure if they had to take the pulleys off the crank shaft . I wouldn't think so . I looked at the drive pulleys and it appeared that the pulley halves, washers, and spacers weren't in the same order as the parts diagram . The shaft key seems to be intact . Any help or ideas on this would be very appreciated . I'm stumped !! The snowblower does function , just doesn't do it as it should . Thanks .


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Post a few good pictures, maybe someone will see something?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Hi Harry
Welcome to the Forum. I must admit, I don't think I've ever seen your symptoms before. I'm thinking something must be improperly routed. Is this a new event, or did it come back from the shop like this? The two systems...dive and auger...should be entirely independent of each other. MH


----------



## Hankfard (Feb 17, 2014)

You didn't mention much about the auger. Is it operating correctly... or not at all? Anything odd? Can you engage it without the driving lever being depressed?
Somehow I am suspecting a broken/missing belt with the remaining belt driving the wrong pulley.

Need further pictures to diagnose beyond a wild theory.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Harry... Wish I could help, I'm stumped on that one, never heard of such a thing


----------



## Harry G. (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you for the responses . Both belts are intact and positioned properly . The auger works as it should . The auger runs when the proper lever, left side , is depressed and stops when it's released . I'll try to get some pics posted of the belt compartment shortly . Any suggestions of other areas for pics is appreciated .


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Harry 

Tip it up on it's auger and get some shots of the drive train from a couple angles, please.


----------

